# S2 thoughts please



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I have the chance to pick up a 2009 S2 frame-set, I am after some quick pros and cons from riders/owners. I have to move quick on this one, thanks in advance.:thumbsup:

cheers

Ralph


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

My friend got one last year and he's very happy with his. He got the 2011(?) white with red and full Ultegra build. He was on a 5-series Madone before that. His ave speed went up slightly by around 1km/h. He says that the bike feels "slippery" compared to his trek. He likes it but I hate it (only because I have to work harder to keep up to him now) LOL! I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## Cignal_20 (Jan 11, 2012)

I recently purchased a 2012 S2. I've also had a 5 and a 6 series Madone in the recent past. I weigh 210 and the S2 feels stiffer than the Treks did. It takes a little more to get it up to speed than the 6 series, but I can keep it there longer than I could on the Trek. The Cervelo weighs around 1 pound more than the 6 series with the same group set and wheels. I'm in Florida (no climbs) so the added weight is not felt. I don't regret making the change at all. I love the stiffer feel and the more responsive ride.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I've had mine for about four months and so far I love it. Its really responsive through downhill turns. Super stable when leaning into a turn...goes where you point it. Power transfer is good when out of the saddle, on par with the System Six that I came from.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have that frame set and I love it. No complaints. Smooth and fast. I rode Bianchi for years and will never go back.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

counter opinion, rode these on extensive demo's and thought they rode like a brick!

am a lighter guy so take that with a grain of salt.
thought the r3 and rs rode miles better. same setup on each regarding tires, pressure and saddle.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats why you get an R if the ride is too rough for you.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

did and was happy with my decision.
the S3 is in a completely different league.
fast smooth and comfortable all in one!


----------

